

Ask HN: Review my site, ModsLog.com - hkuo

http://www.modslog.com<p>So I've just soft launched this site and am wondering if there are any suggestions as to how to acquire users. There's so many options, but are there better ones to start off with? I'd also love any feedback on the design or interface. I designed and built this entire site from the ground up and am its first official customer, which you can see if you click the "Browse" button.<p>Some background to the site: I'm a car guy. I have friends that are car guys. So this site came about when I asked my friend, who has spent tens of thousands of dollars on modifying his car, how he keeps a log of it all. Most people will post hand-coded journals in car forums, uploading images, stylizing text, and it is very very meticilous. Others will go to a site like CarDomain.com that has a really ugly interface and presentation, not worthy of their prized and loved possession. So this site solves the hard work of hand-stylizing their car in forums. Everything is easy to add and update. And vbulletin standard forum code is given to them so they can just copy and paste it into any forum. It also solves the ugly presentation of a CarDomain with a Tumblr-esque clean display.<p>Thanks for looking!
======
idoh
Some suggestions:

\- get your friends to add their cars to the site, and make sure they use your
code on the forums they frequent (I'm assuming that you link back to modslog)

\- make the value prop clearer: add a car, share the details online. It
doesn't jump out right away on the front page

\- show how the auto-generation works, even if it isn't your car. I wanted to
see how this worked, but I couldn't on the only car in the system

\- somehow surface the name of the owner of the vehicle, and make a garage-
centric view of cars. You want narcissistic users to be able to make garages
and show it off to other people.

\- fill out your sample car more - e.g. why is statistics, events, and m&r not
filled out for your sample car?

~~~
hkuo
Thanks for the input! Yes, there are links back to the site when a user wants
to enlarge a photo or see details for anything else. I'll definitely work on
the value proposition. I've probably been way too close to this for a long
time and need to try to take a step back and view this with fresh eyes.

I do want to make a video screencast walking through the whole simple process.
And I'm in complete agreement with all of your other points. Thanks for these
quick assessments!

------
hkuo
<http://www.modslog.com>

